
Email updates about your own activity - wpBenny
https://github.com/blog/2203-email-updates-about-your-own-activity
======
tracker1
I'd love to see a checkbox for email notifications only on repositories I have
commit access on... As it is, I'm watching quite a few, and while I like to
check them all via the website every couple days, I'm pretty much stuck
ignoring the emails, as there are way too many of them to filter the noise
out.

~~~
heinrich5991
You could create a filter in your email program.

~~~
tracker1
And I'd have to update that filter every time I create a repo on github (which
I do more often than I'd ever remember to update email filters).. though tbh
it's gulp-header that I don't regularly use anymore that's probably the most
popular codebase I control.

------
sanqui
Feels like GitHub is one of the very few websites that do email Right.

------
akkartik
Awesome. No longer do I have to remember to respond on Issues by replying to
notification emails.

------
heinrich5991
Cool. I requested this feature a few years ago.

